# Diawa Gen Black Rods



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Did a search and saw some comments on these rods not long after they came out, most seemed positive. Just wondering a year or so on if people that have used them still like them. Specifically a few questions around:

* The micro guides on the very light light rods (Drunk Monkey, Itchy Twitchy) cause any problems with leader knots?
* Am liking the Wild Weasle for some skull dragging bream from racks, and also need to replace a 1-3 kg Trion that I've repaired too many times, and so am wondering between the Drunk Monkey (1-2 kg rating) or Itchy Twitchy (1.5 -3 kg). Anyone used both of these have any thoughts? (BTW it's mostly bream and whiting work).


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Had my Drunk Monkey for a couple months now...first impressions were good but am becoming less of a fan the more I use my other ultra light rods. The micro guides don't really bother me too much as I don't take the leader know past top guide (just a habit now).In terms of rating I think the Drunk Monkey punches well about it's weight and personally I think it's a bit stiff to use on bream and whiting only. I find it's OK to throw small HB's around but not much chop with lightly weighted plastics as it lacks 'feel'. I recently put my 2500 ci4 on it spooled with 8lb and have caught saratoga up to 70 odd cm, sooties up to 45 odd cm, a dirty big catfish and on the weekend a barra of mid 50's on it. Handled all those bar the big catfish pretty easily but I probably work my rods a little too hard. I haven't had any experience with the Wild Weasel or Itchy Twitchy. I also don't like the long split butt on them.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Micro guides shouldn't be a problem if you use an appropriate low profile leader knot
The GT leader knot is perfect in that regard


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I just had a crack at that and it's suprisingly easy to do.

I'm impressed.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Got done 5 times yesterday in the racks on my light gear 

Will return to the scene next week with the new weapon and report on how it went (with rod not moose ;-) )


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

The only thing I don't like with my Pinster II is the fact that the braid seems to always wrap around the tiny guides and the rod and it is a pain the in arse to undo it. Otherwise great rod. I use double uni to join main to leader and never had an issue with the micro guides


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting that video anselmo, can't wait to try it. I'm lacking when it comes to attaching leader to braid, often I lose the whole leader, complete with lure and sometimes fish, when my unlocked knots just unravel.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've rigged up two rods using the GT leader knot as shown above. Using 30lb braid and 50lb mono leader, I wasn't comfortable with the grip doing only 6+6 wraps so did 6+6+6 instead. Going fishing tomorrow so hope to score a fish or snag to try them out on.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Me too! Managed to tie one on the water without hassle also.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good works guys

Con
2 barra and a flathead! Nice!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Spent last night trying this knot. I've just tested it by tying it off and I couldn't bust it.

I've found the easier way to tie it is more like the sebile knot video with the tension on the mainline still attached to the rod/reel. Far easier to keep the wraps tight that way. Keen to try this one on some fish

Joel


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think we've done an excellent job of hijacking this thread too!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tomorrow I am wetting the kayak for the first time in well over a month and had forgotten how to tie the knot shown in this thread. Thought I'd hit the bump button to see what happened also.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey eric, how did the wild gerbil perform?


----------

